# vegetarian diet for anger management.



## mohammed (Feb 12, 2010)

I have anger management problem.
Can vegetarian diet help me for anger management.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

I dunno, I can't see why that would help, but maybe I'm missing something. On the plus-side it's not gonna do you any harm either.

Although every time I eat broccoli I tend to get angry and ask God why the hell he made healthy veg taste like cardboard.

Broccoli just seems to bring oot the worst in people!


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

I am an angry vegetarian, so I'd have to say no.

That is one rude broccoli.


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

i couldnt live without eating meat, i dont see how this links with anger :stu


----------



## virgindelightly (Apr 13, 2010)

I dont see how this could help but of course eating a very healthy diet and avoiding heavy salty or greasy foods will help you feel much more harmonized with your body...and be less angry I suppose.


----------

